# Balloonacy High-Light Powder



## dangerousmuffins (Mar 20, 2007)

The High-Light Powders are "sold out." Grrrrrrrr... I hate when they do that.


----------



## lsperry (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Same here....Ahhhh!!! Why! Why! Why! Damn! Now I've GOT TO make a trip out of town or stalk Gloss.com, Macys.com or Nordstrom.com websites!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

I was beaten to it! Haha. Yeah, i think they just haven't put it up yet. Not that its sold out necessarily


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Everything is on the Gloss.com site but is marked "coming soon" ... nothing yet on Nordies.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

The powders are sold out??? Are you kidding mre???


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

It says coming soon now. I knew it!


----------



## lsperry (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I was beaten to it! Haha. Yeah, i think they just haven't put it up yet. Not that its sold out necessarily_

 
I think this is the case, too.

But hey! Did anyone order the quad? It's $35 instead of $36. I wonder if they're going to change it to $36 later on today like they did w/Barbie's 1st launch. The beauty powders were listed for $20. I ordered mine (was charged $20, too) and later in the day noticed they were changed to $22. 

A $1 savings and free shipping....And least that's something....


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Hmmm, I was about to get ppppeeeedddd off lol


----------



## princess (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

I think they haven't put it up. It's kind of impossible that they will sell out _that_fast?? Or try live chat and ask?


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

I tried that ... it links to a BB live chat and says chat is currently unavailable. Just have to wait and see


----------



## haute_muffy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Yes, I got "*We're sorry. Bobbi Brown Live Chat is currently unavailable.*" too! I was hoping it wasn't just my computer.  Does it usually say BB?


Does anyone know if there are going to be any looks in this collection?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Live chat doesn't open till 10 am est. Also, the looks I am sure will be posted soon. They are still fine tuning the site (or at least thats my impression)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_....or stalk Gloss.com, Macys.com or Nordstrom.com websites!_

 





  Stalker!


----------



## lsperry (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_





  Stalker!_

 





 Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do to stay ahead of the game....I've got too much to do at work this week to travel out of town to engage in elbow-pushing and shoving for those beauty powders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want 'em NOW!!

I'm so excited they launched the site early today....at least what I purchased this morning will get mailed today and I'll receive it Thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yippeee!! Okay, I'll calm down....


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

All I wanted from this collection is the pigments.  I just ordered them and got free shipping, so YAY!!!  I am still undecided about the quad.  I will have to run to the mall and take a look at it before I buy.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

oh man.
my wallet is starting to weep a little, because it knows what's going down. hehe.
i can't order offline, but i'm so at the counter when it's released on thursday.


----------



## TM26 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

It says that everything is in stock now


----------



## electrostars (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

MAN. I need a new palette so I can depot shadows to get full blown.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_





 Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do to stay ahead of the game......_

 
You're preachin' to the choir, hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_...I've got too much to do at work this week to travel out of town to engage in elbow-pushing and shoving for those beauty powders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want 'em NOW!!....._

 
Let me know if it doesn't work out for you and I can hook you up.


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

I called the 800 # and the person who answered was a bit clueless about Balloonacy - she kept asking if I was talking about Barbie. Seems one hand does not know what the others is doing at MAC sometimes!

Anyway - she advised (for what it is worth) that the high-light powders would be available in ~ 3-4 weeks. Can that be true?


----------



## haute_muffy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

For anyone who was wondering (like me), Vanessa from Live Chat said there will be no Looks in this collection. :boo:


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Another person in live chat told me the same thing- no looks for this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Poopie!


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haute_muffy* 

 
_For anyone who was wondering (like me), Vanessa from Live Chat said there will be no Looks in this collection. :boo:_

 





 I love the looks


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_I called the 800 # and the person who answered was a bit clueless about Balloonacy - she kept asking if I was talking about Barbie. Seems one hand does not know what the others is doing at MAC sometimes!

Anyway - she advised (for what it is worth) that the high-light powders would be available in ~ 3-4 weeks. Can that be true? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had the same experience with Live Chat today.  I wanted to ask about the highlight powders and the girl told me she couldn't tell me about "future collections."  Um.. ok.  Then she gave me a link to the MAC website (I don't know where she thought I got the link to the live chat but whatever) and told me I could ask her about anything on the site!  So I had to point out to her that Balloonacy IS on the website!  She apologized and said she didn't know...Wouldn't you think that on the release date of a new collection they would have been briefed on the new products since people would likely have questions about them?  Then she couldn't answer my question anyway.  I was so frustrated that I left a negative feedback after the chat was over.  I don't usually do this sort of thing but on the day of a new collection they should really know what's going on.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Do they usually skip Looks with the Prom collections? I want Looks, dangit!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Do they usually skip Looks with the Prom collections? I want Looks, dangit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not last year, there were a bunch of sweetie cake looks.


----------



## Marcita (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Some of Live Chat isn't done from MAC but it's done by people they hire and can do it at home. They are MAC artists with familiarity with the line but haven't tried the newest products.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I had the same experience with Live Chat today.  I wanted to ask about the highlight powders and the girl told me she couldn't tell me about "future collections."  Um.. ok.  Then she gave me a link to the MAC website (I don't know where she thought I got the link to the live chat but whatever) and told me I could ask her about anything on the site!  So I had to point out to her that Balloonacy IS on the website!  She apologized and said she didn't know...Wouldn't you think that on the release date of a new collection they would have been briefed on the new products since people would likely have questions about them?  Then she couldn't answer my question anyway.  I was so frustrated that I left a negative feedback after the chat was over.  I don't usually do this sort of thing but on the day of a new collection they should really know what's going on._


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Out For Fun looks like it might be similiar to Fleur De Light, and Fine China. That is cool it is all ready up does anyone know when it will be at Macy's?
I hope I don't like those highlight powders in person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And why don't they just remove Barbie from the site since it is all sold out...hmmm.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marcita* 

 
_Some of Live Chat isn't done from MAC but it's done by people they hire and can do it at home. They are MAC artists with familiarity with the line but haven't tried the newest products._

 
 Wow, I wonder how one gets said job?  That sounds like fun!  I already talk on the computer all day anyway, and mostly about MAC and makeup.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

What?!?!?  That's so disappointing! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haute_muffy* 

 
_For anyone who was wondering (like me), Vanessa from Live Chat said there will be no Looks in this collection. :boo:_


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

I wonder if there will at least be a postcard? It seems that postcards are hard to come by lately.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

The Balloonacy High-Light Powders are now available on the site.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_I wonder if there will at least be a postcard? It seems that postcards are hard to come by lately._

 
Yeah they are I spent allmost 350.00 on Barbie and did not get a postcard...or the little circular look book...I was pist.


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

anyone have color swatches or pics of the new lipglasses and lipsticks for this collection?


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_I wonder if there will at least be a postcard? It seems that postcards are hard to come by lately._

 
  They are - its weird, when I first started ordering from MAC online with the Untamed collection, I was getting duplicate postcards...now, nothing.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 24, 2007)

Balloonacy should be available in stores...I already picked up Hullaballoo at my local counter and it's awesome! I don't wan't to ruin the top though but hey, I bought it for $22 so I might as well use the damn thing.


----------



## Marcita (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

You have to work for MAC to apply for the job. I once freelanced for them but that wasn't enough.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Wow, I wonder how one gets said job?  That sounds like fun!  I already talk on the computer all day anyway, and mostly about MAC and makeup._


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haute_muffy* 

 
_For anyone who was wondering (like me), Vanessa from Live Chat said there will be no Looks in this collection. :boo:_

 
lol I was just on the website looking for them too. UGH that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's because there aren't very many e/s?


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 25, 2007)

if anyone is looking for the highlight powders they are available on maccosmetics.com.  i just picked up Hullaballoo and other stuff. yay!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Ballonacy is up, but..............*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *haute_muffy* 

 
_For anyone who was wondering (like me), Vanessa from Live Chat said there will be no Looks in this collection. :boo:_

 
Here's a dish:  Even though they don't always post looks on line with the smaller collections, they almost always have a few in the update books that they give to MAs at update.  Sooooo.....any MAs want to scan the looks from their books?


----------



## eponine (Mar 26, 2007)

the update books only have looks for the major collections... in the most recent update book there are only looks for raquel and barbie. only the trainers and product specialists get the looks for each collection.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eponine* 

 
_the update books only have looks for the major collections... in the most recent update book there are only looks for raquel and barbie. only the trainers and product specialists get the looks for each collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well that sucks!  Darn.  They used to have more.  Oh well.  Times are a changin'.  Thanks for the info


----------

